# supplicant conf



## heps (Dec 24, 2009)

How to configure wpa_supplicant for wpa2? For wpa i use only network, ssid and psk. Can connect to the network if ssid is disabled or i must to enable SSID ?


----------



## mickey (Dec 24, 2009)

Why would you want to disable SSID broadcasting? As a matter of security, this brings exactly 0 points.

For example configurations have a look at /usr/share/examples/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.


----------



## heps (Dec 25, 2009)

I read examples in wpa_supplicant but nothing for WPA2-PSK and AES. Is there a document where i can see how to configure wireless in this case.


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 25, 2009)

```
ap_scan=1

network={
        ssid="SSID"
        scan_ssid=1
        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
        proto=RSN        # RSN = WPA2
        pairwise=CCMP    # AES in Counter mode with CBC-MAC
        group=CCMP       # AES in Counter mode with CBC-MAC
        psk="testtest"
}
```

`# man wpa_supplicant.conf`


----------

